# Fly Rod White Bass



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

I really enjoy the white bass run up the creek at C.C. I have the luxury of fishing week days so I get long stretches of the creek all to myself. Mostly it's an excuse to burn a big fat double maduro CAO...

I normally throw small Rooster Tails, Vibramax, Panther Martins, or Kastmasters.

I am really intrigued with the idea of trying a fly rod. I'm thinking a small white skirted jig with or without a wax worm (very similar to the set up for steelheads)

Anyone ever tried this that would be willing to offer some suggestions.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Wooly Buggers will catch them, try White, Chart. and Olive....sizes 6-10


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Shallow and deep clousers black over white grey over white yellow over white blue over white in lemghts of 2-3" and with 6-1/0 short shank clouser style hooks!


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey thanks guys for the info. I remember being on the creek last season watching hundreds of them rise on surface bugs. I didn't bother to see what they were eating since all I had were spinners. I'll try them both. Thanks for the information. I can see them tearing up those clouser minnows pretty good.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I love fly fishing the white bass run. Everyone has given solid advice so far. I will add that most of my fish are taken on the "schminnow" fly (essentially a krystal bugger with mono, hourglass, or dumbell eyes) in white/pearl. See http://saltwaterflytying.blogspot.com/2008/03/wrightsville-beach-fishing-fly-tying.html

Also, the white/pearl krystal bugger (same pattern but with a bead for a head) will slay its share of ******. If you are fishing fast and or deep water, you can tie them with two beads doubled up on the shank. Usually I go with the schminnow with a large brass or lead dumbell eye though. 

Finally, you might want to try something with a rabbit/zonker strip. I like the "gray-white", but I usually tie it all-white or white&shrimp pink. See 




I have caught whites on up to a size #2 hook, but a #6 or #4 is more ideal. If the bite is tough, try scaling down to an #8. Good luck out there! Post your results


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

Matt,

For some reason I just never heard about that run at CC. Don't know how I missed it. Don't worry...you'll still have the river to yourself on weekdays! I don't see myself breaking away to go fishing anytime soon. I do know what you mean about the CAO's though, but I can't handle the double maduro. Too much stick for me. I'll go with the CAO Italia.

teeray


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Teeray said:


> Matt,
> 
> For some reason I just never heard about that run at CC. Don't know how I missed it. Don't worry...you'll still have the river to yourself on weekdays! I don't see myself breaking away to go fishing anytime soon. I do know what you mean about the CAO's though, but I can't handle the double maduro. Too much stick for me. I'll go with the CAO Italia.
> 
> teeray


Oh man, there is a nice white bass run up there. I like wading Andersons Fork around 380/Roxanna New Burlington Rd. Nothing better than hunting turkeys early and hitting the creek for a smoke. What you see below is a Piazza........Yum!

The males will be in the creek in another month or so. After that the females will come in behind and thats when the fun begins. About the time you see the dogwoods bloom.......


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

are referring to cold creek for cc, also when there in sandusky..in freemont wat are some tactics i can use to get them on the flyrod? thanks


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Steelhead Fever said:


> are referring to cold creek for cc, also when there in sandusky..in freemont wat are some tactics i can use to get them on the flyrod? thanks



I never thought of that. I was referring to Caesars Creek


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya they would eat any minnow type streamer pattern I would say.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

They are a blast on the fly rod! They fight very well. As others have said, small baitfish imitations and buggers should work well. I caught mine on small Clousers last year.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

A few years ago I stopped by Cold Creek when the Whitebass were running and used a 8 foot 3 wt. Just used a minnow jig I picked up at Gander, had blue streaks and basically a flashy jig, about a 1/8 oz, stripped in fast and pounded a few.










Had a blast, also hooked into a few on the Maumee.


----------

